# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Toshiba] Θόρυβος απο το μοτέρ του κλιματιστικού

## des18

Έχω ένα κλιματιστικό (10 χρόνια) Toshiba RAS 13UKV inverter ψύξη θέρμανση, το οποίο τώρα τελευταία , κάνει ένα θόρυβο το μοτέρ(ένα συνεχόμενο ζζζζζζζζζζζζ) και έχει πέσει κάπως η απόδοση του στην θέρμανση. Έφερα 2 τεχνικούς , ο ένας λέει ότι θέλει  καλή συντήρηση-καθαρισμό(το έκανε αλλά τίποτα) και άλλος ότι θέλει αντικατάσταση το μοτεράκι (Για το μοτεράκι αγορά και εργατικά μου ζήτησε 120€). Καμιά γνώμη ???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

¨"μοτεράκι" εννοείς στην εσωτερική μονάδα? (βεντιλατέρ ανεμιστήρας?) . Ο 2ος τεχνικός μου φαίνεται ότι είναι ποιο σαφής . τώρα για το κόστος λογικό.

----------

des18 (08-12-13)

----------


## des18

Στην εσωτερική μονάδα .Είναι εύκολο να τα αλλάξω μόνος μου? Που θα αγοράσω ?

----------


## lord9999

Κοίτα ένα μοτέρ ανεμιστήρα aftermarket κυμαίνεται περίπου από 40 € - 80 € μπορείς να το αλλάξεις αν πιάνουν λίγο τα χέρια σου αλλά είναι λίγο ζόρικο. Νομίζω πως η τιμή που σου είπε είναι καλή εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να στο αλλάξει τεχνικός.
εχεις pm απο που θα βρεις μοτερ αν θες.

----------

des18 (08-12-13)

----------


## des18

Πιάνουν τα χέρια μου,γιαυτό λέω να κάνω την απόπειρα. Όταν λες λίγο ζόρικο?? Κάτι το ιδιαίτερο που πρέπει να προσέξω?? Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## DIATHERM

Για να σου κανει το ζζζζ που λες  ο φυγοκεντρος ανεμιστηρας της εσωτερικης μοναδας πρεπει να εχει φιγει το βαρακι που κεντραρει τον ανεμιστηρα η να εχει φαγωθει το καουτσουκ που εχει με το αξονακι στην αλλη πλευρα... Σηγουρεψου πρωτα πως ειναι το μοτερ και οχι ο φυγοκεντρος ανεμιστηρας πριν μπεις στην διαδικασια αντικαταστασης

----------


## lord9999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phRXh_laxDk
Αυτό το βίντεο θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά για τα βασικά βήματα που πρέπει να κάνεις αν και το συγκεκριμένο είναι mitsubishi και δεν τα έχουν τόσο στριμωχτά  αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές είναι κατατοπιστικό. Μιας και το ανοίξεις τσέκαρε και αυτά που σου είπε και ο diatherm.

----------

aktis (27-07-14)

----------


## sakis76

Πολυ καλο το βιντεακι, ο κινεζος δεν μας ειπε ομως ποσο το χρεωνει ενα τετοιο servise

----------


## andyferraristi

> Πολυ καλο το βιντεακι, ο κινεζος δεν μας ειπε ομως ποσο το χρεωνει ενα τετοιο servise


Κινέζος ήταν αυτός ή Ιάπωνας ???  :Confused1:

----------


## spgrigoriou

Λογο του οτι inverter πιστευω οτι πρεπει να παρεις μοτερ απο την εταιρια γιατι μου εχει τυχει να τον κοβει λογο μικρης διαφορας σε βατ

----------

